# bulking arnolds way.... thoughts



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

im like anyone wants to gain lean muscle with minimum fat which as everyone knows its quite hard, ive been messing round with diets for the last 6mnths uping carbs lowering them etc etc, i bought arnolds encyclopedia yesterday and im currently reading his methods on dieting quite interesting really, heres a sample bulk diet he suggests consists of just 3 meals although after he does say 5 small meals a day is key so not quite sure really, this is the diet

*breakfast*

4 eggs, poached or any style

8 ounces whole milk

1 or 2 slices on whole grain bread with butter or oats

1 fresh peice of fruit

protein approx 72g

*Lunch*

1/2 pound of meat, fish or cheese

1 or 2 slices on whole grain bread

8-16 ounces whole milk

1 fresh peice of fruit with cottage cheese if desired

protein approx 74g

*dinner*

1/2 pound of meat, fish or cheese

baked or steamed potato

steamed fresh veg

large salad

1 fresh peice of fruit

8 ounces whole milk

protein approx 112g

i know this is a really old school diet, what are your takes on this? are the protein ammounts to much for one sitting? also from looking at the diet carbs a noticibly low and only really come from veg fruit and bread. what are your thoughts to me i think its quite simple no mid morn or mid aft meals


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Scrappy said:


> im like anyone wants to gain lean muscle with minimum fat which as everyone knows its quite hard, ive been messing round with diets for the last 6mnths uping carbs lowering them etc etc, i bought arnolds encyclopedia yesterday and im currently reading his methods on dieting quite interesting really, heres a sample bulk diet he suggests consists of just 3 meals although after he does say 5 small meals a day is key so not quite sure really, this is the diet
> 
> *breakfast*
> 
> ...


I think this diet is fukin spot on, i say this as i seem to be putting on way too much bodyfat from eating 6 meals a day so am gonna go for 3/4 nice meals like these, great post, AND watch out for my new thread im gonna post in a few minutes inspired by u :beer: mate!


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

if it worked for arine well need i say more haha


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

Yeah ive bin on 6meals a day, i think alot of people will still say that mre smaller meals are better, rather than just the 3, but its simple and i suppose you could always add bits if you felt you needed to


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

true i eat as much as i can dont no how many meals it works out to be but i guess about 4 5 its good enough for me dont want to be bloated


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

take an identical diet.....splitting the intake over 3 or 6 meals makes no difference. the whole 6meals speeds your metabolism is false, this was thought to be down to the thermic effect of feeding (TEF) but its been found 6 meals = 6 small TEF's, 3 larger meals = 3 larger TEF's. it all balances out to the same.

if you prefer smaller meals opt for more, i prefer bigger meals so have 3 sometimes 4. when i get alot bigger and require more food to grow then i may bump up meals as its too much food to eat comfortably at one sitting.

if your putting on too much bodyfat, your calories are too high. :thumbup1:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

dan the man said:


> true i eat as much as i can dont no how many meals it works out to be but i guess about 4 5 its good enough for me dont want to be bloated


Well this it the case, i have bin very bloated latley and am gunna cut down what im eating!!! my belly just looks bloated and feel bloated worst feeling:confused1:


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

You can bulk on three to four meals a day.Look at the size of some prisoners they eat 3 -4 meals a day.

But you,ll gain more with alot more food.Arne was making money selling that book so dont do it to the t.Take bits out of it and adjust to suit youself...


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

bkoz said:


> You can bulk on three to four meals a day.Look at the size of some prisoners they eat 3 -4 meals a day.
> 
> But you,ll gain more with alot more food.Arne was making money selling that book so dont do it to the t.Take bits out of it and adjust to suit youself...


Yea agree, but do u not think as a 200lb bodybuilder eating 300g say as an example is a waste? Or not nessesary? Il b honest i went thru a stage were my protein portions were huge but it didnt get me noticibly bigger but i gained fat


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Lol dont believe a word Arnold says/said.

I know he was into high calorie shakes ice cream ext as stated in his many books.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

i doubt thats all arnie used to eat back in the day


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Bazzoka Tooth said:


> *i doubt thats all arnie used to eat back in the day*


That was his diet,but he forgot to mention the 3 dbol a day crumbled into the meals.:laugh:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

pea head said:


> That was his diet,but he forgot to mention the 3 dbol a day crumbled into the meals.:laugh:


:lol:Agreed


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

If you can face eating a kilo of meat over two sittings then there's no reason why you shouldn't, but i prefer eating several smaller meals. Diet is a bit light on the good fats too.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Willie said:


> If you can face eating a kilo of meat over two sittings then there's no reason why you shouldn't, but i prefer eating several smaller meals. Diet is a bit light on the good fats too.


It actually works out at a lb of meat, so more like half a kilo, 500g of meat isnt that much really for 2 meals.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Growing Lad said:


> take an identical diet.....splitting the intake over 3 or 6 meals makes no difference. the whole 6meals speeds your metabolism is false, this was thought to be down to the thermic effect of feeding (TEF) but its been found 6 meals = 6 small TEF's, 3 larger meals = 3 larger TEF's. it all balances out to the same.
> 
> if you prefer smaller meals opt for more, i prefer bigger meals so have 3 sometimes 4. when i get alot bigger and require more food to grow then i may bump up meals as its too much food to eat comfortably at one sitting.
> 
> if your putting on too much bodyfat, your calories are too high. :thumbup1:


Missed this, what a Great post


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

noturbo said:


> It actually works out at a lb of meat, so more like half a kilo, 500g of meat isnt that much really for 2 meals.


You're right - god knows how i looked at that and worked out 1/2 a kilo + 1/2 a kilo = two kilos :confused1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Diet looks ok, but science has come a long way since then.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Give it a go and see what the results are, everyone reponds differently. I would add in some extra good fats.

I was eating six meals a day now I eat the same but over 4 meals and I add in extra shake, fruit or nuts if I get hungry. I have found it easier to be strict over four meals less room ro cheat.

I have gained from this with a little more bf than I would like so I have increased cardio and itf that works I will be sticking to it.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

1 2 slices of wat on whole grain bread bread?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

that op diet doesnt look like much food for arnie like?


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

I remember back in high school trying that diet out, didnt work out too bad, just got bulked up. Suppose calories are calories and following that was better than nothing. I think i put tuna mayo/cottage cheese on two slices of wholegrain bread instead of pate or whatever arnold recommended, but i did split meals throughout day.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

So thats only 250 grams of protein per day spread into 3 meals? Also you are only eating every say 5 to 6 hours! This diet is very old school. Bare in mind Arnold was a genetic freak and probably grew on eating 1 meal per day excluding all the dbol!

I dont think this diet is ideal. What he eats isnt the problem its how often. Need at least 5 meals in there.


----------



## beefcakebaggie (Jul 9, 2008)

I've got that book & have recently started reading the nutrition book written by Franco Colombu, in it he says that he & Arnold used to eat more fish than meat as it is a better protein source......It also states that he didn't use steroids!!! Take these books with a pinch of salt, if these guys used to eat / take things that are generally classed as unhealthy / Illegal it won't be published.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

*THE EFFECT OF MEAL FREQUENCY ON BODY COMPOSITION DURING 12-WEEKS OF STRENGTH TRAINING *

Hansen Øyvind1, Fostervold Mathisen Therese2, Raastad

Truls 2

(Institute of Basic Medical Sciences, University of Oslo1,

Norwegian School of Sport Sciences2, Norway)

Human trials on the effect of meal frequency on body composition are scarce. Short-term studies show increased rate of protein synthesis immediately after intake of amino acids [1], and frequent meals are shown to aid in the preservation of lean body mass when dieting [2]. Consequently it could be hypothesised that in response to strength training, more frequent meals will give larger muscle mass accumulation and lower fat mass (FM) than fewer meals. The purpose of this study was to compare the effects of 3 vs. 6meals per day on changes in body composition in young men and women performing strength training over 12 weeks. Men (n=33) and women (n=15) aged 21 to 35 with at least one year of previous strength training experience were randomly assigned to either a 6 meals a day group or a 3 meals a day group. The prescribed total dietary intake in both groups was equal and calculated to give a positive energy balance of approximately 1200 KJ/day, a protein intake of 1.5-1.7 g/kg/day and a carbohydrate intake of 5-7 g/kg/day. During the training period the dietary intake was controlled by repeated 24-hours recalls. All participants performed the same strength training program, training four times per week, giving each muscle group one heavy session and one light session per week. In the heavy sessions, training intensity varied between 10 and 3 RM sets, and 3-6 sets were performed in each exercise. Determination of body composition was performed with DEXA at the beginning of and immediately after the training period. A total of 16 men and 11 women completed the project. After multiple regression analysis the 3 meal group had a significant greater gain in lean body mass (LBM) than the 6 meal group when adjusted for gender and energy intake (p=0.04), when adjusted for gender and protein intake (p=0.03), and when adjusted for gender, protein intake, carbohydrate intake and fat intake* (p=0.01). (*: Fat intake in g/kg body weight/day showed significance on LBM, p=0.03). No significant differences in regional changes in LBM were observed, although there was a tendency towards a greater gain in the three meal group. There were no significant differences in change in fat mass (FM) between the groups, but a tendency towards a greater gain in the three meal group, 7.33% (-5.23, 19.90), p=0.24. The three meal group had a 2.87%(0.62, 5.12) larger weight gain than the six meal group, p=0.01.The participants had a 2.31% (0.83, 3.79), gain in bone mineral density of the spine during the twelve weeks of strength training, p<0.01, but there were no differences between the groups. *In this study, three meals per day resulted in larger muscle gain from strength training than six meals per day over a period of twelve weeks.* The reason why 3 meals a day was superior to 6 meals a day in this study needs further investigation. More long-term studies are needed to determine the optimal meal frequency for gain in LBM from strength training.


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm conditioned to eating smaller meals now i'm sure, i feel like i'm wasting away if i don't.

Mind over body?

Oh and Arnold says in Pumping Iron that he doesn't drink milk if it matters to you.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I take it 8 ounces is around 225ml of milk?


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

can we absord 112g of protein in one sitting?

Id be tempted to split that into 4 meal definately


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

Goose said:


> I take it 8 ounces is around 225ml of milk?


 236 if we're being picky haha


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

StJocKIII said:


> I'm conditioned to eating smaller meals now i'm sure, i feel like i'm wasting away if i don't.
> 
> Mind over body?
> 
> *Oh and Arnold says in Pumping Iron that he doesn't drink milk if it matters to you*.


I'm pretty sure that was a joke mate, they were big into raw milk and stuff back then!


----------

